# Judging critiques



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello, a newbie to this showing malarky. I was at Exeter & County Open show in June and the judge took down some notes on my dog. Which site would these appear on? I am not a member of ourdogs but it asks me to join if I try to click on that section!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

They could be on either site Our Dogs or Dog World, it is also a weekly paper that you can get either by ordering from you local newsagent or go into W H Smith and have a look there, you can have a sneaky look to see if it has been published yet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Have just had a look through the last 3 weeks of both papers and nothing in either for Exeter


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

if its a small open show it can take a few weeks to get published, the judges have to send their critique in to the papers within a certain length of time, and then its up to the paper to publish it, I have known it to be a few months after showing my dogs to see the actual report.

Mo


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

moboyd said:


> if its a small open show it can take a few weeks to get published, the judges have to send their critique in to the papers within a certain length of time, and then its up to the paper to publish it, I have known it to be a few months after showing my dogs to see the actual report.
> 
> Mo


That's why I love European Shows held under FCI rules. The judge gives you a verbal critique and grades your dog in the ring.


----------



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok - thanks for the info! :


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, could be 2 or 3 weeks. I know champ shows are usually on Fossedata


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

tashi said:


> They could be on either site Our Dogs or Dog World, it is also a weekly paper that you can get either by ordering from you local newsagent or go into W H Smith and have a look there, you can have a sneaky look to see if it has been published yet


I went looking in the two W H Smiths we have here in Preston and they no longer stock Dog World or Our dogs!  I then looked in Sainsburys and Asda when i went and they didn't stock them either!!!! Then i went to my local One-Stop on saturday for something and to my surprise they had both Dog World and Our Dogs!

I'm looking for the Goosnargh & Longridge Ag Show critiques, so if anybody see's them will you please let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the two papers ordered from my local newsagent each week, coz nowhere round here actually has them as just ordinary stock.

I will watch out for your crit.


----------



## kimapa (Jul 18, 2011)

just a little comment, sometimes not all show reports are printed in the dog papers and also not all results are printed, also depends on if judge sends the critiques into the dog paper, most results are printed 4weeks onwards after show.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

have checked dog world not in there this week


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

It was over two months until our crufts results came out 
Rough Collies was about two weeks!


----------

